# What do YOU Think of Reddit?



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

I think it's quite...

I...

I don't... Like...

It...

I don't like Reddit.

I don't like it.

Although I HAVE been on the fence about joining it as DoubleAgentBlumaroo.

It's gonna chronicle the adventures of a double agent who wears red sunglasses to mimic the red eyes of Reddit victims. As the double agent only "joined" the cult to learn of its secrets, she'll journey further into the depths of this metaphorical Hell, and eventually face off against the evil Karma, Discentia, and Apathia (the whole adventure is set in r/mylittlepony). It'll last until I get both a Pimp Hat and a Cake Day.







You see, my depiction of these 3 paints them as more of a Dazzlings Expy than a bunch of ponies.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 11, 2015)

I love Reddit.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 11, 2015)

Reddit is hilarious and at times even charming. I like it but don't spend as much time on it as I should.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't like it. The community seems rude. Don't they have like a r/fatshaming section or something?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't use Reddit often. In fact, whenever I go on it, it usually involves looking up tricks and tips for Brave Frontier.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 11, 2015)

I...don't like it.


----------



## Andonuts (Sep 11, 2015)

I can't make a complete judgment having never been on the site, but from what I hear and have seen images of, 0/10 would not recommend


----------



## Mariah (Sep 11, 2015)

I like to read AMAs from people that were in cults or involved in crazy ****, but that's it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I like to read AMAs from people that were in cults or involved in crazy ****, but that's it.



Can you link some, It's for eh....Research .


----------



## Mariah (Sep 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Can you link some, It's for eh....Research .



They're pretty explicit, but you could probably find some on your own.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't like it. The community seems rude. Don't they have like a r/fatshaming section or something?



That subreddit was banned, actually.

The community is generally very kind if you are talking to the right people and know where to look. Very helpful too. The reason why a lot of the negative aspects of the community shine through is because the founders (mostly) believe in full free speech on the internet and reddit is supposed to be an example of that. That's also a reason people were mad that a few subs got banned - they thought it was an intrusion of free speech, although it was just because some people of that subreddit were attacking specific people which is completely against site rules. 

Reddit is my main news site and although I hate how sheep-like and "greater than thou" people can be on the site, it's way better than tumblr or any same level competitor.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I love Reddit.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 11, 2015)

I love Reddit. And Voat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't like it. The community seems rude. Don't they have like a r/fatshaming section or something?


r/fatpeoplehate It was banned and moved to Voat as v/fatpeoplehate


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I love Reddit. And Voat.
> 
> *TRAITOR*


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 11, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


>


Please don't ever use pony videos in reference to me again.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Can you link some, It's for eh....Research .



Here are some of my favourites for different reasons:

Barack Obama - https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/
Chris Hadfield (astronaut) https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18pik4/i_am_astronaut_chris_hadfield_currently_orbiting/
Bill Gates (1/3) https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1xj56q/hello_reddit_im_bill_gates_cochair_of_the_bill/

There's also the guy with two fully functioning penises but I don't think I'm allowed to link it here. It's really cool though.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 11, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Here are some of my favourites for different reasons:
> 
> Barack Obama - https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/
> Chris Hadfield (astronaut) https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18pik4/i_am_astronaut_chris_hadfield_currently_orbiting/
> ...



Two functioning penises? Sounds interesting...


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 11, 2015)

I only use it to browse a lot of content all conveniently in one place. 

Don't really use an account.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 11, 2015)

Also here is one of my favourite AskReddit threads: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/askreddit/comments/3ar36r/whats_the_most_metal_bible_verse/


----------



## kayleee (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't like it and I don't like the people that use it either

I suppose I should elaborate

It seems to me like the kind of site that's chock-full of "nice guys"


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 11, 2015)

not as bad as 4chan i guess


----------



## Albuns (Sep 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I don't like it and I don't like the people that use it either
> 
> I suppose I should elaborate
> 
> It seems to me like the kind of site that's chock-full of "nice guys"



I'm sorry if I seem naive, but what might you mean by "nice guys"?


----------



## Andonuts (Sep 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm sorry if I seem naive, but what might you mean by "nice guys"?




I'm a nice guy, so girls should give me what I want. Also, I'm probably racist.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Please don't ever use pony videos in reference to me again.



I didn't know you were an Anti-Brony.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm sorry if I seem naive, but what might you mean by "nice guys"?



probs the ones that think the friendzone is a thing


i like a lot of smaller subreddits but in general i think it can be a little toxic idk, i usually just go on it for specific groups/information rather than a 'news' source


----------



## kayleee (Sep 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm sorry if I seem naive, but what might you mean by "nice guys"?



Guys who complain about women not being interested in them and only go for *******s, guys who act like women owe them attention just because they're a man, guys that complain about the "friend zone" etc

Like I said I don't like nor use reddit that's just the impression I have of it from what I've seen/experienced


----------



## Albuns (Sep 11, 2015)

Andonuts said:


> I'm a nice guy, so girls should give me what I want. Also, I'm probably racist.



So those that only act kind just to be rewarded? Hah, petty.


----------



## Andonuts (Sep 11, 2015)

I hope everyone knows I didn't mean those things about myself hol y;;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Guys who complain about women not being interested in them and only go for *******s, guys who act like women owe them attention just because they're a man, guys that complain about the "friend zone" etc
> 
> Like I said I don't like nor use reddit that's just the impression I have of it from what I've seen/experienced



Ah, thanks. It's more derogatory than I thought.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Andonuts said:


> I hope everyone knows I didn't mean those things about myself hol y;;



I was under the assumption that you were just making an example.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

You know, Airbenders have this blue downward-facing arrow on their forehead.

It looks a bit like the downvote arrow.

As in Aang looked like he'd be the perfect candidate for Anti-Reddit.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2015)

Reddit's a great site, as long as you follow the right subreddits. Following small subreddits is better than giant ones. For example: follow /r/nintendo as opposed to /r/gaming, as the giant subreddits like /r/gaming have more toxic communities. Yeah, there are the weird subreddits for weird people, but if you're not into that, don't visit them. Simple.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 11, 2015)

it seems like a gross place


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

AH!?

You think it's good?

...

The Redditors got Miyamoto!!


----------



## pandapples (Sep 12, 2015)

I Reddit everyday! I visit just certain subreddits so it's enjoyable for me. Kind of surprised it has such a negative connotation here.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks like a good place! idk why they say its like 4chan...


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 12, 2015)

I am a bit of a Reddit addict. But I don't really visit default subs or look at r/all and pretty much just stick to smaller communities.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> I am a bit of a Reddit addict. But I don't really visit default subs or look at r/all and pretty much just stick to smaller communities.



You three...



Jetix said:


> Looks like a good place! idk why they say its like 4chan...



Need a bit of...



pandapples said:


> I Reddit everyday! I visit just certain subreddits so it's enjoyable for me. Kind of surprised it has such a negative connotation here.



Self control.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Sep 12, 2015)

I rather enjoy reddit. Yes, some subreddits are a little... er, "frightening", but I have gotten a few laughs from it.
My boyfriend on the other hand is a 4Chan person


----------



## kassie (Sep 12, 2015)

I like reddit. I only check the top stories and nosleep subreddit though.


----------



## sock (Sep 12, 2015)

I haven't really got much to go by, but I just had a quick look and it doesn't entice me to use it.

For me, it's just the layout, it hurts my eyes.
But the references to 4chan aren't putting it in a good light for me, I was on Tumblr a LOT when they tried to 'hack' it, and some horrible things went on. Any site that has a NSFW section scares me, haha.

I am way too addicted to TBT, so anything that isn't TBT is just...no.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Sep 12, 2015)

sock said:


> I haven't really got much to go by, but I just had a quick look and it doesn't entice me to use it.
> 
> For me, it's just the layout, it hurts my eyes.
> But the references to 4chan aren't putting it in a good light for me, I was on Tumblr a LOT when they tried to 'hack' it, and some horrible things went on. Any site that has a NSFW section scares me, haha.
> ...



Reddit doesn't have a NSFW section. It has a SFW section.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh my god I used to go on Reddit.

Reddit is insane. It's helpful, very helpful yes. You can procrastinate, you can gather info, you can ask stuff. Reddit has everything. But it has the worst people too. 

I was there, it was a nightmare. Those kind of people chewed me away. Creepers, stalkers. So many of them. 

10/10 wouldn't go again.


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 12, 2015)

Well, there're parts of Reddit I like but also parts that I dislike. It's just a really big site which makes that you can find a huge variety of people on there. I don't really like the layout of it but it has a lot of interesting topics.


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 12, 2015)

I stay away from Reddit. It can be helpful but otherwise I just don't use it.



DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't like it. The community seems rude. Don't they have like a r/fatshaming section or something?



Also subreddits dedicated to beating women, rape, hurting animals, child abuse racism, Nazi appreciation, pictures of dead children, self harm pictures, "SEXY ABORTIONS"

But hey... fat shaming subreddits are the worst subreddits!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

elitist and boring


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Sep 12, 2015)

It's great, instant access to what's happening in the world and it has some very interesting content . And you guys have to realise the Reddit staff can't delete these bad subreddits because they want Reddit to be a place of free speech (but they have been known to take down extreme ones).


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Sep 12, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> It's great, instant access to what's happening in the world and it has some very interesting content . And you guys have to realise the Reddit staff can't delete these bad subreddits because they want Reddit to be a place of free speech (but they have been known to take down extreme ones).



Last time they tried to shut down a subreddit there was strike and they lost a ton of income, and a horrible lady was fired


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 12, 2015)

I have never been on reddit... I have seen things FROM reddit posted on other sites like tumblr and facebook, but I've never been ON reddit. So I have no feelings towards it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh yea I should mention that the site has some super amazing content. Want some news? You got r/worldnews. Gifs? r/gifs. Cute pics? r/aww. Want a laugh? Go on r/tifu. Hilarious Facebook posts? r/blackpeopletwitter. Gaming? r/gaming.

The community is awful, though.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> I stay away from Reddit. It can be helpful but otherwise I just don't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Creepshots was shut down once the media heard word of what happened. It turns out, the most respected Redditor on Earth, Violent Acrez, had been a creepy meanie who posted on these kinds of threads!


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 12, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> But Creepshots was shut down once the media heard word of what happened. It turns out, the most respected Redditor on Earth, Violent Acrez, had been a creepy meanie who posted on these kinds of threads!



It was shut down, but there's still a twitter page, Reddit alternative page, Tumblr blog, probably even some Facebook pages. I didn't mention that because it got shut down 3 years ago.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 12, 2015)

My first time going to reddit was to find free games in /r/SteamGameSwap (got Payday 2 that way). I branched out a bit and came across /r/GlobalOffensive and /r/anime - and now go on reddit everyday for the aforementioned subreddits plus many other stuff. I personally like the layout, am indifferent to the community, and stay there for the content and the laughs and the dank memes.

Reddit is now one of the sites I frequently browse on a daily basis and I can't get enough of it. fak


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> It was shut down, but there's still a twitter page, Reddit alternative page, Tumblr blog, probably even some Facebook pages. I didn't mention that because it got shut down 3 years ago.



Yikes! Better update my pic!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 12, 2015)

It's like everywhere else on the internet. You gotta dig through a lot of crap sometimes to find gold. I rather enjoy the funny/creepy/gaming subreddits, I visit occasionally.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> It's like everywhere else on the internet. You gotta dig through a lot of crap sometimes to find gold. I rather enjoy the funny/creepy/gaming subreddits, I visit occasionally.



If you can give me a pair of red shades, I'm gold.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 12, 2015)

To have an opinion on the community of an entire site is kind of silly, since there are so many people there are so many varying personalities.

That being said, I generally like to keep to more niche subreddits where the communities are very welcoming, but I love going to AskReddit to read people's stories.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2015)

never really used it, don't really get it?? I think i have an account but it's super old and I only used it once. it seems like a better place than 9gag or 4chan or w/e though


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

I like reading the posts they make, but I don't like participating.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey man.

Seen


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

Well? Isn't anyone going to see me off?


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 12, 2015)

I got more than half of my dreamies from the acnl reddit!
If I didn't use it, I know it would have been a lot more difficult to get all my dreamies!


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 12, 2015)

I browse the site on the odd occasion but I don't post on there and I don't have an account. There's a lot of interesting things on there, provided you look in the right places.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 12, 2015)

I really dislike the format, but I suppose it has its uses. Most of Reddit is bad, anyway.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

The Dazzlings represent the site, the audience represents the users, and the Rainbooms represent the haters.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 12, 2015)

sock said:


> I haven't really got much to go by, but I just had a quick look and it doesn't entice me to use it.
> 
> For me, it's just the layout, it hurts my eyes.
> But the references to 4chan aren't putting it in a good light for me, I was on Tumblr a LOT when they tried to 'hack' it, and some horrible things went on. Any site that has a NSFW section scares me, haha.
> ...



tumblr has so much NSFW content haha


----------



## ams (Sep 12, 2015)

I honestly don't even know what it is.


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 12, 2015)

Trundle said:


> tumblr has so much NSFW content haha



this totally

if any of you are 18+ glorp on reddit.............................

NSFW but hilarious


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

ams said:


> I honestly don't even know what it is.



It's a cult-like site that eats members like fresh candy!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

Here I go.

Well, I promise, I'll be back soon.

Signing In...

Goodbye...

*equips red sunglasses*


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 12, 2015)

^ I can't tell if you're spamming for more TBT or trying to be funny... either way, it's kinda annoying tbh.

Anyway, Reddit is decent. It surprises me that there are actually decent sections on there. I honestly expected it to be total trash when I visited but... it wasn't. It blew my mind. O_O


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> ^ I can't tell if you're spamming for more TBT or trying to be funny... either way, it's kinda annoying tbh.
> 
> Anyway, Reddit is decent. It surprises me that there are actually decent sections on there. I honestly expected it to be total trash when I visited but... it wasn't. It blew my mind. O_O



I'm back already! Oh! Sorry! *dequips the red shades* I'm not gonna spam anymore. I promise.

I have an account now. It's DoubleAgentBlumaroo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*requips the red shades*


----------



## Bon Bonne (Sep 13, 2015)

reddit is... just another site on the internet. like anything, it has its good and bad. I've taken a look at a few random subreddits. don't think I'd ever join, but I have considered it twice before. I just don't see myself using it much, so meh.


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm fine with reddit.
4chan on the other hand...


----------



## milkday (Sep 13, 2015)

I like askreddit and the animal crossing subreddits and 3ds ones are super nice


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 13, 2015)

I usually just go on r/gamegrumps


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Sep 13, 2015)

I hate it.

But to elaborate, I'm not really a forum person, back on some other site I was on for ACNL I was told to try here and reddit for villager adoptions {when I was so desperate for my dreamie Bluebear}

I LOVE how easy this forum is {but that's mainly because I'm not one famliair with layouts, what "trolls" are or how to use tags etc.} but reddit was extremely confusing to me.

And the people suck {at least the people I encountered} I found the mods I dealt with to be rude and "know it alls" {but than again that seems to be my problem with every mod I deal with on any forum}, and one of the users threw a fit at me because I screwed up my tags the first time I ever posted {and I'm pretty sure they looked me up on here because they had the same username under whos viewed me"}

But aside from that, I'm sure it's great for people who are familiar with how to use forums and are into...whatever it provides. Probably would've been worth staying on if it wasn't for those two...people. >.<


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2015)

Trundle said:


> The community is generally very kind if you are talking to the right people and know where to look. Very helpful too. The reason why a lot of the negative aspects of the community shine through is because the founders (mostly) believe in full free speech on the internet and reddit is supposed to be an example of that. That's also a reason people were mad that a few subs got banned - they thought it was an intrusion of free speech, although it was just because some people of that subreddit were attacking specific people which is completely against site rules.



That's nice that section was banned, however... This is the kind of thing I'm talking about (read comments):

https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/3kov6z/my_mom_sent_me_this_last_night_i_wish_she_was/

This happened just the other day. The whole thing is about OP's mom's boobs instead of the joke on her shirt. Yes, they are unusually large, but it was not the point of the post.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 13, 2015)

I've already created a proper Pokemon flair icon for myself.


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 13, 2015)

I like reddit for its resourcefulness. I use it to do trades with my games or enter give aways. Usually for my iOS games. 
Sometimes there's interesting news articles of what's going on in the world. And I also like reading reviews about makeup products and people reviewing other stuff.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 13, 2015)

I call myself Double Agent Blumaroo on Reddit due to the fact that I hate the site and only want to get a Pimp Hat award and a Cake Day award.

I'm trying to be friendly.


----------



## Brad (Sep 13, 2015)

I've spent more time on Reddit in the past three years than I have breathing.


Not sure how I did it, but....

I did it.


----------



## Brad (Sep 13, 2015)

**** this double post bull****


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 13, 2015)

Brad said:


> I've spent more time on Reddit in the past three years than I have breathing.
> 
> 
> Not sure how I did it, but....
> ...



I only go on the site in quick bursts.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## peppy villager (Sep 14, 2015)

I only use reddit to visit r/nosleep and r/letsnotmeet. I just like scary stories and there's some good ones there. But from what I've heard of the community in general there, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

If you want to visit my Reddit account, I'm DoubleAgentBlumaroo.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Sep 14, 2015)

Reddit is not one person or even one group of people. It's nothing like 4chan either. Reddit is just a giant collection of forums and if you don't go on the sections that meet your interests you're going to run into people you don't like and you are going to see things you don't like. Subscribe to subreddits rather than browsing everything and you're golden.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds like a stupid website to me.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

I tried to get into it once, but it never clicked. I have nothing against it, it seems like a pretty awesome way to find things you're looking for!


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 14, 2015)

I like reddit for the most part or at least the intention behind it.  It's like pure internet on a drip.  Sure there is a lot you don't like but you just need to find the deep overly specific categories you like and go with it.

Are there rude people?  Yes like everywhere else.  Are there awesome people.  Yes for the same reason.
What it is extremely good for is getting up to date information on specific topics.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 14, 2015)

reddt is not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> reddt is not bad. Not bad at all.



It's the cult-like reputation it's gained on the Internet!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 16, 2015)

Along with TVTropes and video games it's one of the ultimate time wasters. It's got something for everyone, whether it's educational, entertainment, or even morbid curiosity. The Animal Crossing sub is really active too, and with how the site is laid out I actually prefer it for AC related stuff outside of trades. The community is hit or miss but that's the case with anything. /shrug


----------



## kwonniebunz (Sep 16, 2015)

Reddit varies for everyone. It ends up being how you use it, and its great for some, bad for others.


----------



## milkday (Sep 16, 2015)

I think you're over-reacting about how bad it is. Some people see here as bad~ it all depends on the users


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2015)

Not a fan of reddit.  Years ago when a few friends became obsessed with it, I couldn't get into it at all because I didn't like the layout and the look.

Now I really don't like it because of all the really rude and obnoxious groups on there, I don't want to associated with the site at all.


----------



## smb3master (Sep 17, 2015)

It's practically like one of my homes away from home.

I think it gets more hate than it deserves, mainly because people stumble into the bad parts a lot.


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2015)

I like it for the most part- but I some of the community inflexible.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't use it, but from what I've seen I don't think I would like it.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm very picky about Reddit! I only like a few Subreddits, such as the Game Grumps one (but that's just because I'm a huge fan of them) and the Superbowl subreddit makes me laugh much harder than it should... Haha!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> reddt is not bad. Not bad at all.



I mean, there is a sub-reddit that just shows people being killed and beheaded.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 19, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> I mean, there is a sub-reddit that just shows people being killed and beheaded.



And then there's a one for pictures of cute puppies and small kittens. That's why I love Reddit so much. The diversity is incredible.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 19, 2015)

And EVEN THE GAME GRUMPS!!


----------



## derezzed (Sep 19, 2015)

Reddit is really useful. I'm check a bunch of Pokemon reddits (especially /r/SVExchange) every day and the community is quite nice; on top of that, you can get a lot of good stuff on an almost daily basis.

I also lurk a few other reddits to get news/see other peoples' opinions concerning some topics I'm interested in. It definitely helps that the conversations that go on sometimes are pretty amusing.


----------

